# Chesapeake Bay Retriever - Pros and Cons



## flint river nut (Sep 19, 2010)

I have always had Labs, black and chocolate, but have always been interested in Chesapeakes.  After losing my choc lab of 8 years, I want to get another hunting companion soon.  Does anybody hunt with these??


----------



## Nitro (Sep 19, 2010)

Not any more. We have owned more than one Chessie. 

Excellent Water dogs. They have intelligence, drive and a desire to please their owners.

For the most difficult conditions, there is probably no better dog. In my opinion, for a hunter in Georgia the juice isn't worth the squeeze.

On the negative side- they ( In my experience) are very devoted to one person (which can make them aggressive and difficult to socialize). I can't tell you how many fights between a Chessie and others I have stepped into......

Chessies can be "hard headed" or more politely put- stubborn when being trained and are not as easy to get to the advanced handling stage as a Labrador.

Our Chessies never handled the heat and humidity of Georgia and we had more than one go down on a dove field .......lots of body mass does not bode well when the heat index is high.

Great dogs no doubt, but a specialized dog that may not be the best choice for Georgia. 

That is our experience , you may find yours to go in a different direction. Good Luck!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

I only had one, and I`ll echo what Andy said. Mine grew up with our son, from the time Warren was two. If he needed "brushin` " down, we had to lock the dog up first. He would kill you over that youngun.


----------



## flint river nut (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys....that is exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## big A 235 (Sep 19, 2010)

My Chessie is the best dog that I have ever owned.  He will not stop working, loves the cold.  At home he watches over the kids and plays well with them and will not let any stranger in the back yard or near the kids.  Could not have asked for a better dog and will be getting another one.


----------



## firemanseth3 (Oct 1, 2010)

*chessie*

My Ches. marshal was one of the best dogs i ever owned, he was great with all dogs and was EXTREMELY intelligent at times almost to smart. Was very very devoted to all members of family and my friends. One of the worst days of my life when he was stolen. Excellent drive for any task hunting or what ever


----------

